# Thank You AAPC Networking Forum



## btalley (Mar 13, 2012)

I would like to thank AAPC for its networking forum.  I was able to get my first position as a Coder by posting my resume on this forum and someone took a chance and looked at it and called me for an interview within two weeks .  I obtain my CPC six years ago and had been trying to obtain a coding position, but most Medical Coding positions require that you to have at least 3 to 5 years of experience, even with my 25 years of medical billing background it was very hard.  

I would also like to thank Corella Proctor at Maryland General Hospital for this wonderful opportunity.

I would like to encourage anyone who is looking for a coding position to post your resume on the forum and let God do the rest. 

Britanous Talley, CPC


----------



## Lateefah26 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Congratulations*



btalley said:


> I would like to thank AAPC for its networking forum.  I was able to get my first position as a Coder by posting my resume on this forum and someone took a chance and looked at it and called me for an interview within two weeks .  I obtain my CPC six years ago and had been trying to obtain a coding position, but most Medical Coding positions require that you to have at least 3 to 5 years of experience, even with my 25 years of medical billing background it was very hard.
> 
> I would also like to thank Corella Proctor at Maryland General Hospital for this wonderful opportunity.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your new position. Your post gives hope to new coders like myself.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 13, 2012)

btalley said:


> I would like to thank AAPC for its networking forum.  I was able to get my first position as a Coder by posting my resume on this forum and someone took a chance and looked at it and called me for an interview within two weeks .  I obtain my CPC six years ago and had been trying to obtain a coding position, but most Medical Coding positions require that you to have at least 3 to 5 years of experience, even with my 25 years of medical billing background it was very hard.
> 
> I would also like to thank Corella Proctor at Maryland General Hospital for this wonderful opportunity.
> 
> ...



Congrats to you on landing that position.  It is so refreshing to hear a great story and I wish you continued success in your new position as well.


----------



## JEGNASH (Mar 13, 2012)

Cograts ! I will try it......


----------



## em2177 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## NJMAHB01 (Mar 13, 2012)

congratulation, I wish you the best of luck


----------

